
Finding and exploiting hidden features of Animal Crossing's NES emulator - fanf2
https://jamchamb.github.io/2018/07/11/animal-crossing-nes-emulator-hacks.html
======
j2kun
Very neat! The author should probably make the large diagrams clickable to
full resolution, as many of them are not possible to read.

------
pwaai
I often see this game being mentioned....what is it for those that grew up
without Nintendo?

edit: @dang, somebody is mass downvoting all of my comments in my profile.

edit: @0x000000, can't post anymore so I'll post what I said below:

    
    
       > you had me at town simulation. is there an emulator so I 
       can download the ROM like a dirty little pirate I am?

~~~
tor0viking
GameCube originally. The game has a unique mood and aesthetic. Very relaxing.
You should check it out.

~~~
MBCook
Wasn’t it originally an N64 game in Japan? It certainly wasn’t published in
the US and Europe until the Cube.

~~~
Fej
Yes! Fun fact: the GameCube version is almost a straight port - the whole game
fits in memory, so you can take the disc out of the console after you start
and it'll work fine.

------
dec0dedab0de
I wonder if they originally intended on letting people bring their memory
cards into a store to get additional games.

------
LukeShu
Using "page up" or "page down" to scroll causes it to jump to the very bottom
of the page.

Very cool though!

~~~
Buge
Page up and page down work normally to me. In Chrome on Windows.

